# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  مـوسـوعة الأحجار الـكريـمـة - حصريـا

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*اللهم صّل عَلَى مُحَمّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمّد الأطهَار* 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*كلنا سمعنا و قرأنا بعض المعلومات المتفرقة عن الأحجار الكريمة . ولكن بشكل مختصر ..* 

*هنا ( ولأول مرة في عالم المنتديات العربية ) .. سنحاول صنع موسوعة ( متعمقة ) تتعلق بالأحجار الكريمة و خصائصها و فضلها . و ستكون المواضيع محدثة بحيث أني سأقوم بوضع المزيد من الاحجار كل فترة وأخرى .* 

*لندخل معا .. موسوعة  للأحجار الكريمة ..*
ماهي الأحجار الكريمة ؟
هي نوع من المعادن, وتتكون أساسا من مادة السليكا silica مع وجود بعض الشوائب البركانية .. وتسمى الأحجار الكريمة بالانجليزية بالـ Gemstone .. ويختلف نوع الحجر الكريم بإختلاف المادة الشائبة التي دخلت في تكوينه مع السليكا, وتوجد عادة في المناطق البركانية, كالحصى البركاني, وتتفاوت ألوانها باختلاف درجة الشفافية الناتجة من دخول نوع معين من المعادن التي تدخل كشوائب على السليكون وبالتالي فإن عدد كبير ومتنوع من الأحجار الكريمة يتكون نتيجة لذلك.
*وبعض الأحجار الكريمة تتكون في باطن الأرض على أعماق مختلفة، وقد تتحد مع عناصر أخرى أو تكون في صورة حرة، مثل الألماس الذي يوجد في بعض الأحيان على عمق 160 متراً تقريبا، ويخرج ضمن الحمم البركانية وناتج الولازل الأرضية.*
*وأما البعض الآخر فتتكون في المملكة الحيوانية حيث تستخرج من قاع البحر، مثل المرجان و اللؤلؤ الذي كان يعد من أجمل وأغلى الأحجار الكريمة في الماضي ولا سيما لؤلؤ الخليج الذي اكتسب سمعة عالمية كبيرة فاللؤلؤ يبدأ من حبة رمل تدخل المحارة ( وهي كائن حي صدفي من الخارج و لحمي أو هلامي من الداخل ( وعند دخول حبة الرمل تصاب المحارة بجرح فتفرز حول الجسم ( حبة الرمل ) مادة لتتكون اللؤلؤة .. فسبحان الله ..* 
*وكما تمنحنا المملكة النباتية الكهرمان الأصفر الجميل .*
أنواع الأحجار : 

*هناك ثلاثة أنواع من الأحجار النفيسة .. وتقسيمها حسب قيمتها المادية .. لا الروحية .* 

*1-الأحجار الكريمة: وهي تستخرج من باطن الأرض ولا علاقة للإنسان في تكوينها إطلاقا مثل عائلة الألماس ( الألماس والياقوت والزمرد والزبرجد والسفير ) .*

*2-الأحجار نصف الكريمة: وهي أحجار تستخرج من باطن الأرض الأرض كذلك كالفيروز و العقيق والجمشيت.* 

*3-الأحجار الصناعية ذات القيمة: وهي أحجار من صناعة الإنسان تحاكي في الأساس الأحجار ذات القيمة العالية الطبيعية في تركيبها الفيزيائي والكيميائي كالياقوت المصنع له نفس درجة مقاومة الخدش والكسر والكثافة ونفس زاوية الإنكسار و نفس التبلور لحجر الياقوت الطبيعي !!*
*4-الأحجار المقلدة : نجدها بكثرة وهي منتجات صناعية من الزجاج أو البلاستيك تشابه في الشكل واللون الأحجار الطبيعية دون أن تملك أي من خواصها الفيزيائية لذلك هي رخيصة الثمن .*


*آداب التختم /*

*لقد وردت الروايات الكثيرة عن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 
*وعن أهل بيته عليهم السلام.* 

*في التختم وكيفيته وآدآبه ومايستحب فيه التختم من الاحجار.*
*فمن الوصايا التي وصى بها رسول الله صلى الله علية وآله وسلم لعلي عليه السلام .قال :لاتتختم بالسبابة والوسطى, فإنه كان يتختم قوم لوط فيهما ولا تعر الخنصر .*

*كما قال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : التختم بالزمرد ينفي الفقر .*
*وقال أيضآ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :تختموا بخواتيم العقيق ,فإنه لايصيب أحدكم غم مادام عليه .*

*أذآ يستحب للرجال والنساء لبس الخاتم في اليمين وحدها ، أو فيها وفي اليسار جميعاً ، إلا أن التختم في اليمين أفضل ، لأنه من علائم المؤمن ، ومن خواص أهل البيت (ع) ، والمقربين من الملائكة كجبرئيل وميكائيل ، ومن علائم الشيعة . وروي أن جبرئيل قال للنبي (ص) ما معناه : إن من تختم في يمينه اتباعاً لسنتك ووجدته يوم القيامة متحيراً أخذت بيده وأوصلته إليك وإلى أمير المؤمنين (ع) .* 

*يكره الاقتصار على التختم في اليسار ، بل الذي يستشم من الأخبار كراهة مطلق التختم باليسار لغير تقية ، ولو تختم في اليسار بخاتم عليه اسم الله تعالى ونحوه من الاسماء المحترمات ، لزم نزعه عند الاستنجاء .*

*والأفضل لبس الخاتم في الخنصر ، ويكره تعريته واللبس في غيره ، ويكره لبسه في الوسطى والسبابة ، ولابأس باللبس في البنصر والابهام إذا لبس في الخنصر أيضاً .* 

*يستحب كون الخاتم من الفضة ، ويكره لبس الخاتم من غيرها من المعادن كالحديد الذي هو حلية أهل النار ، وفي الدنيا زينة الجن والشياطين ، وكذا الصفر، وقد ورد نهي النبي (ص) عنهما .* 

*يحرم لبس الخاتم من الذهب للرجل دون المرأة .* 

*يستحب التبليغ بالخواتيم آخر الأصابع ، وعدم جعلها في أطرافها ، لأنه من عمل قوم لوط .* 

*روي استحباب الدعاء عند لبس الخاتم بقول : " اللهم سومني بسيماء الإيمان ، واختم لي بخير ، واجعل عاقبتي إلى خير ، إنك أنت الاعز الاكرم " .*[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify]فوائد الأحجار الكريمة ..


*قد يتسائل البعض .. كيف يكون الحجر مصدر علاج أو سعادة وهو مجرد حجر ؟ لماذا التختم باليمين دون اليسار ؟ كيف لحجرة صغيرة اسمها العقيق أن تضاعف ثواب الصلاة سبعين ضعفا ؟*
*هل من الممكن لحصاة خضراء اسمها الفيروزدج ( الفيروز ) أن تساعد على نجاح الإنسان ؟* 
*يجب معرفة ان الأسرار التشريعية كالأسرار التكوينية لا تكشف بالشكوك ولا بالشبهات. فهذه التساؤلات الإستنكارية تشبه تساؤلات تقول: كيف النار تحرق ؟ ولماذا الماء مركب من الأكسجين والهيدروجين ؟ وكيف يمكن أن يسير الضوء بسرعة 182 ألف ميل في الثانية ؟*

*هذه التساؤلات التشكيكية لاتكشف سرا ولا تغير حقيقة .. وليس المهم أن نعرف السبب بقدر مايهمنا معرفة المسبب .. أي أنه من المهم أن نعرف أن النار تحرق لنستخدمها في الأغراض الإيجابية وأن الماء يتركب من الأكسجين والنيتروجين لنستطيع تركيبه وتحليله .. الخ .*

*وكما في مجال التكوين .. كذلك مجال التشريع , فالمهم في الدرجة الأولى أن نعرف فائدة التختم وأن التختم باليمين أفضل من اليسار . وأن التختم بالعقيق يضاعف ثواب الصلاة و الفيروزدج يساعد على النجاح .*
*فالأحجار الكريمة ذكرت في القرآن ومنها الياقوت والمرجان واللؤلؤ و غيرها .. وفضلها في الدنيا ليس للنظر إليها فقط وليس لكونها زينة .. فالمعادن تحمل طاقات علاجية مثبتة علميا ..* 


*ماهي فوائد الأحجار الكريمة ؟*

*للأحجار الكريمة فوائد كثيرة .. منها التجارية ومنها الجمالية ( للزينة ) و منها العلاجية لما يحتويه الحجر أو المعدن من طاقة وإشعاع من الممكن أن يستخدم في العلاج و في تنشيط الجسم ..* 

*يقول العلماء الجيولوجيين أن كل جماد يتعرض إلى حرارة ثم يبرد سوف يتكون فيه شعاع يبقى معه لفترات طويلة قد يصل من مئات السنين إلى عشرات الألوف , وبما أن معظم الأحجار الكريمة أصلها متولدة من البراكين فإذا تكمن فيها أشعة مختلفة المقدار وبما أن كل منطقة في المخ لها شعاع أيظا أي ( مجال مغناطيسي) مثل المنطقة الخاصة بالنظر لها شعاع مقداره (5 ) والمنطقه الخاصة بالقولون لها مثلا شعاع في المخ مقدره ( 7 ) وإذا لبس حجر الكريم وله شعاع مقداره (7) سوف يسري الشعاع عن طريق الجلد بواسطة الأعصاب ( الذي ينقل الإشارات الكهربائيه من أعضاء الجسم إلى المخ والعكس ) إذا سوف ينتقل الشعاع من الحجر الكريم عبر الأعصاب إلى المخ إلى المنطقة الخاصة بالقولون فينشطها ويقوي المناعة الخاصة بالقولون فيستفيد المريض ويشفى بأذن الله وبتأثير هذا الحجر الكريم وهكذا بالنسبة للحالات النفسيه والعاطفيه حيث يعمل على تقوية وتنشيط خلاياها فيبعد الخوف وما شابه ذلك .*
*في الهند مثلا .. هناك مستشفى ضخم بالقرب من بومباي ( ناسي اسمه ) .. هذا المستشفى يضم اكثر من 250 عالم طبي .. هناك استشاريون في الطب التقليدي .. وهناك أخصائيو الطب البديل والتداوي بالأعشاب .. و هناك علماء مختصون بما يسمى بـ ( طب المعادن ) .. أو العلاج بالمعادن .. بعض الأحيان يمررون الأحجار ( المعادن ) على موضع الكسر عدد من المرات وبطريقة معينة وأحيانا يربط بجوار منطقة الكسر .. مما يساعد على جبر الكسر بسرعة أكبر بـ %30 – 45 % أسرع من التجبير بالـ ( جبس ) .. سبق وأن شاهدت برنامجا لهذا النوع من العلاج .* [/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
النقوش على الأحجار :

*هناك روايات وردت في بيان ما ينقش على الفص من غير تقييد بجنس خاص من الفص ، فقد روي أنه :كان نقش خاتم النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : محمد رسول الله .*
*كان نقش خاتم آدم (ع) : ( لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ) كان قد أتى به معه* 
*من الجنة .*

*كان نقش خاتم نوح (ع )الذي نجى به في السفينة من الغرق ( هو هو هو يابارىء اتقن ) قال الحسن بن خالد :فقلت لأبي الحسن عليه السلام وما تفسير كلام نوح عليه السلام ؟قال :هذا كلام بالسريانية وتفسيره بالعربية (لا إله إلا الله ألف مرة ياالله أصلح)*

*كان نقش الخاتم الذي بعث الله به إلى ابراهيم (ع) وأمره بلبسه ليجعل له النار برداً وسلاماً : ( لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ، فوضت أمري إلى الله ، أسندت ظهري إلى الله ، حسبي الله )* 

*كان نقش خاتم موسى (ع) حرفين أشتقهما من التوراة : ( اصبر تؤجر ، أصدق تنج ) .* 

*كان نقش خاتم سليمان (ع) حرفين أشتقهما من الأنجيل : ( سبحان من ألجم الجن بكلماته ) .* 

*كان نقش خاتم عيسى (ع) حرفين أشتقهما من الانجيل ، وهما ( طوبى لعبد ذكر الله من أجله ، وويل لعبد نسي الله من أجله ).* 

*كان نقش أحد خاتمي رسول الله (ص) : ( لإله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ) والآخر : ( صدق الله )* 

*كان نقش خاتم أمير المؤمنين (ع) ( الملك لله ).* 

*في رواية أخرى : ( نعم القادر الله ) ولا منافاة بينهما .* 

*نقش خاتم الحسن (ع) ( العزة لله ) . وفي رواية أخرى : ( حسبي الله ).* 

*نقش خاتم الحسين (ع) : ( إن الله بالغ أمره) .* 

*نقش خاتم زين العابدين (ع): ( خزي وشقي قاتل الحسين بن علي ) . وفي رواية أخرى : ( الحمد لله العلي ).* 

*نقش خاتم الباقر (ع) : ( العزة لله ) . وفي رواية أخرى : ( ظني بالله حسن ، وبالنبي المؤتمن ، وبالوصي ذي المنن ، وبالحسين و الحسن ) .* 

*نقش خاتم الصادق (ع) : ( الله خالق كل شيء ) . وفي رواية أخرى : ( اللهم أنت ثقتي فقني شر خلقك ) . وفي ثالثة : ( أنت ثقتي فاعصمني من الناس ) . وفي رابعة : ( الله وليي وعصمتي من خلقه ) .* 

*نقش خاتم أبي الحسن موسى (ع) : ( حسبي الله ) .* 

*نقش خاتم الرضا (ع) : ( ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ).* 
*ولا تنافي في تكاثر الروايات في نقش خواتم بعض الائم فقد يكون اكثر من خاتم*
*والله اعلم*
*ورد إن من نقش على خاتمه آية من القرآن غفر له . وورد عن رسول الله (ص) النهي عن نقش صورة شيء من الحيوانات على الخاتم ، ولا بأس بنقش صورة وردة وهلال فيه ، لما روي من نقش ذلك على خاتم أبي الحسن موسى (ع) مع " حسبي الله " . ومثلهما غيرهما مما لا روح له ولا بأس بنقش اسم صاحبه واسم أبيه واسم غير صاحبه عليه.*






*ماسبق .. مجرد مقدمة لدخول عالم الأحجار الكريمة .. و معرفة فوائدها .. في الدين والدنيا .. وكوني عاشقا منذ صغري للأحجار الكريمة ,, سأقدم لكم بعض أنواع الأحجار الشهيرة .. مع معلومات عنها .. بفوائدها و خصائصها .. وأتمنى أن يكون الموضوع ( الأكمل ) في عالم المنتديات في مجال الأحجار الكريمة .. والكمال لله وحده .*
*الجزء اول*
مـمـلـكــة الأحـجــار الـكريـــمة 

*εïз• الألـمــاس •εïз*

**

*الألماس (بالإنجليزية: Diamond) هو مادة ذات تركيب بلوري وهو على شكل مكعب في اغلب الاحيان واحيانا يكون على شكل ثمانى الاوجة يتكون بنسبة كبيرة من الكربون او مايعرف بالفحم وذلك تحت ضغط وحرارة شديدين,ورغم التشابه الكبير بين المواد المكونة للجرافيت والماس (الكربون) الا ان الخصائص لكل منهما تختلف عن الاخرى بشكل كبير بسب التركيب الذرى المختلف لكل منهما .و هذا التشابة في التركيب الكيماوى هو ما دعى العلماء تجربة تحويل الجرافيت اللى الماس وتم ذلك عن طريق مكنة خاصة تسطيع تحمل درجة حرارة وضعط شديدين لتحويل الجرافيت للماس ونتج ما يسمى الماس الصناعى. ويبلغ عمر احدث الماسه موجودة قرابة ملايين السنين . وهو أكثر المواد المعروفة وذات الفائدة من بين ما يزيد على 3000 مادة مكتشفة اليوم. وقد عرف منذ القدم كأحد الجواهر القيمة معنويا وعمليا. ازدادت شعبية الألماس في القرن التاسع عشر مع تحسن تقنيات القطع والصقل.وخاصة طريقة(البريليات) التى اكتشفها الاوربيون. يشتهر الألماس بصفات فيزيائية فائقة، خصوصًا صلابته العالية حيث يتحصل وحده على درجة 10\10 في سلم درجات صلابة الاحجار مع الاخذ بالعبرة ان الفرق في درجات الصلابة بين درجة 9 (الزفير والياقوت) و 10 كبير وتشتيته العالي للضوء. لهذا السبب، فإن الألماس مادة ذات قيمة مهمة في صناعة الحلي بالإضافة إلى استعمالات صناعية أخرى مثل استخدام الالماس على رأس أنابيب التنقيب عن البترول,وذلك لقوته الشديدة وهو يتعبر أقوى من الحديد.*


*القيمة المادية:* 

*يعتبر الألماس من أغلى أنواع الأحجار الكريمة .. رغم عدم ندرته . وهو غني عن التعريف على كل حال .*
*ويعتبر حجر الحظ لبرج الحمل . والله أعلم .* 
εïз•الـيـاقــوت •εïз
من الأحجار الوارد ذكرها في القرءان الكريم والسنة النبوية المطهرة . 
*والياقوت من الأحجار الكريمة ذات الخصائص الكثيرة التي يجهلها الكثير منا .. فلنتعرف على هذا الحجر ( المظلوم ) معلوماتيا ..* 
*أنواع الياقوت وأصنافه :* 

*أ‌-الياقوت الأحمر:*

*1-الوردي وهو الياقوت الوردي.*
*2-الخمري ويسمى بالياقوت الخمري.*
*3-الرماني . ويسمى بالياقوت الرماني ( من أحلا ألوان الياقوت)*
*4-البهرماني ( الأرجواني).*
*5-الياقوت الجمري أو الياقوت البنفسجي.*

*ب‌-الياقوت الأصفر:*
*1-الرقيق.*
*2-الخلوقي.*
*3-الأترجي.*
*4-التيني.*
*5-المشمشي.*
*6-الجلناري.*
*7-أصفر شرقي.*

*ج- الياقوت الأسما نجوني.*

*1-الأزرق : وهو الياقوت الأزرق البنفسجي أو الأكهب.*
*2-اللازوردي.*
*3-النيلي.* 
*4-الياقوت الكحلي.*
*5-الزيتي.*
*6-البنفسجي.*
*7-سفير.*

*د- الياقوت الأبيض:*
*1-المهاي.*
*2-سفير أبيض.* 

*خصائص الياقوت:* 

*كل هذه الأنواع من الياقوت تمتاز بالصلابة . فالياقوت هو أصلب حجر بعد الألماس وأكثرها قيمة أيضا ..*
*وينتسب الياقوت إلى نظام التبلور السداسي ودرجة صلابته 9 . و وزنه النوعي مابين 3,79 الى 4,05 و زاوية انكسار الضوء مابين 1,766 الى 1,774 .* 
*كما أن من خصائص الياقوت انه يزداد حسنا اذا نفخ عليه بالنار . ويقبل البرد بسرعة حين يبعد عن النار.*

*أما خصائصه الأخرى فلكل نوع خاصية /*
*الياقوت أوزفير أصفر* 

*روي عن الأمام الرضا أنه قال:- (تختموا باليواقيت فأنها تنفي الفقر - يمنع الطاعون على لبسه) ويساعد على التفكير الهادئ المتزن - ويشحذ الذهن - يقلل متاعب النفس- ويكسو الهيبه - ويساعد على صفاء الروح - وحمله يمنع المشي وهو نائم - ويطرد الأحلام المزعجه - يجلب غيرة الحب الشديده - ويجلب الذوق السليم - وحمله ييسر أسباب المعاش - ولاتقع الصاعقه على لابسه - أذا تختم به في الأصابع ليسرى في خاتم من ذهب فأنه يطرد الأحلام المزعجه - يفيد الأعمال السريه ويساعد على دفع الخيالات والأوهام النفسيه .* 


*الياقوت الأحمر* 

*شعار الحب الملتهب - يعظم لابسه في أعين الناس - يكسبه الوقار - ويؤلف بينه وبين الناس بالمحبه - فيؤكد الصداقه - يمنع الصرع - يعتبر رسول سلام - والغيره الشديده - وييسر أسباب المعاش - ويقوي قلب لابسه ويعطيه الشجاعه -ويمنع الغرق - ولاتقع الصاعقه على من يتختم به - وإذا وضع تحت اللسان يمنع العطش*


*الياقوت الأزرق*

*روي عن الأمام الرضا عليه السلام أنه قالتختموا باليواقيت فأنها تنفي الفقر) يجلب الأمان - ويطرد الخوف- ويجعل الحزين فرحا - ويقظة الضمير - ويعين حامله على سلوك الطريق للتوبه من الذنوب - يجلب الصدق والذمه -يزيد في القوى والحيويه .*


*الياقوت الأبيض*

*للأمن من الغرق يستحب يوضع في برك السباحه - الوقايه من السحر - يعطي حامله قوه جاذبيه وقضاء الحوائج.*


*أهم المناطق الرئيسية للياقوت :* 

*من أهم مناطق استخراج الياقوت هي دولة ( بورما ) بشرق آسيا . حيث يعد الياقوت ( البورمي ) أجود وأفخر وأثمن أنواع الياقوت بما فيه الصنف الفريد المسمى بـ دم الحمامة* 

**

*كما يوجد الياقوت في تايلند التي تعتبر المصدر الأكبر للياقوت وكذلك في سيرلنكا و دول أفريقية و البرازيل و الولايات المتحدة و أستراليا .* 
*في النهاية .. يقال أنه حجر الحظ لبرج الأسد وشهر يوليو July والله أعلم.*

[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
الـزمـرد ( Emerald )
الزمرد: هو شكل من املاح البريل المعدنية ، يكتسب لونه الاخضر لوجود كميات ضئيلة من الكروم او الحديد ، يعتبر الزمرد من الاحجار الكريمة ، وبالمقارنة بالاوزان يعتبر الاعلى قيمة بين الاحجار الكريمة , خاصة عندما يتخلله عروق من املاح معدنية اخرى ، ولأملاح البريل قساوة بين 8 و 10 على مقياس موه لقساوة المواد.

*في العصور الفرعونية كانت صحراء النوبة تشتهر بمناجم الزمرد ، التي كانت تصدر الزمرد إلى قصور حكام بلاد فارس والهند وبيزنطة ، كما اكتشفت كميات منه في مقابر ومعابد في المكسيك والبيرو وكولومبيا نهبت بالكامل من قبل الأوروبيين ، وكان الامبراطور الروماني نيرون يهوى مشاهدة مصارعة العبيد من خلال بلورة كبيرة من الزمرد .*


*خصائص الزمرد ومزاياه الجيدة :*

*يعتبر الزمرد أحد أثمن الأحجار الكريمة .. وقيمته تقارب قيمة الألماس في بعض الأحيان .. وهناك أربع مميزات تزيد من قيمة الزمرد وهي :*

*1-اللون : فكلما كان اللون أخضر التركيز كثير الخضرة والماء ازداد الزمرد روعة وجمالا وارتفعت قيمته.*

*2-النقاوة: كما كان الزمرد صافيا خاليا من التشعير والشوائب حاز على قيمة أعلى.*

*3-الوزن: كلما ازداد وزنه ارتفعت قيمته .*

*4-القطع والتشكيل: كلما كان قطعه وتشكيله رائعا وملائما كلما ازداد جمالا و سعرا .*


*الخصائص الفيزيائية : ينتسب الزمرد الى نظام التبلور السداسي و درجة صلابته تقدر مابين (7.5) الى (8), و وزنه النوعي مابي ( 2.67) الى ( 2.78 ), وزاوية انكساره مابين (1.576) إلى ( 1.582).*

**

*عيوب الزمرد:* 

*1-التشعير ( فإنه لا يكاد يخلو منه ).*
*2-الرخاوة ( بحيث إذا وضع على النار ينكسر ).*
*3-خفة الوزن.*
*4-الشروخ الداخلية .*

*روي عن رسول الله (ص) أنه قال : ( التختم بالزمرد ينفي الفقر)*

*كما روي أنه يسهل زواج الفتيات المعطلات – يبطل السحر والقرينة وأم الصبيان – يمنع الخمول وينشط القوي – يمنع النزيف إذا شرب أو علق - مذهب للهم – يدفع الصرع قبل إستفحاله – يورث الجاه إذا لبس مع طلسم خاص – يسهل الولادة إذا لبس في اليسار – ضد مس الشياطين – يقوي الذاكرة ويشحذ الذكاء – يمنح حامله الفصاحة واللباقة والثراء والسعادة والصحة – وكان الزمرد رمزا للتوفيق في الحب ورمزا للحياة الخالدة – ذكر الحكماء أنه يعلق على الأطفال عند ولادتهم ليدفع عنهم داء الصرع.* 


*لكل نوع من الزمرد خصائصه .. أما خصائصه المشتركة مابين الزمرد ( الكولمبي والمصري و البرازيلي ..... الخ ) فهي :*
*1-مفيد لحالات الحساسية.*
*2-علاج لمرض الجذام.*
*3-يخفف من حب الشباب.*
*4-يزيد الشهوة الجنسية.*
*5- مفيد لتقوية اللثة والأسنان والعظام.*


*أماكن تواجد الزمرد:* 

*من أهم المناطق الرئيسية للزمرد هي :*

*1-كولومبيا.*
*2-روسيا.*
*3-استراليا.*
*4-الهند.*
*5-مناطق اخرى مثل : مصر و سيريلنكا وجنوب أمريكا والبرازيل ومدغشقر و السودان .*
*أما أجود وأفخر أنواع الزمرد فهو الزمرد الكولومبي ..*



*وهو أغلاها ثمنا بالطبع .* 
*ويقال أنه حجر الحظ لمواليد شهر 5 ( مايو ) . والله أعلم .*

الـزبرجــد ( Peridot) :

**

*يطلق على الزبرجد عدة مصطلحات منها Peridot و ( أكوامارين ) وهذه الأنواع موجودة في جزيرة سانت جون في البحر الأحمر . والأكوامارين أصبح مصطلحا حديثا للزبرجد ذي اللون الأخضر- الأزرق وذلك بسبب لونه المشابه للون البحر .* 

*والزبرجد ينتمي الى معدن البريل ويعتبر من الجواهر الثمينة متعددة الألوان المتدرجة من اللون الأزرق .. والأخضر منه مشابه للون الزمرد والبعض يقوم ببيعه على أنه زمرد ليزيد سعره .*

*والفرق بين الزمرد والزبرجد الأخصر هو أن لون الزبرجد الأخضر يكون ( زيتي ) وأكثر شفافية من لون الزمرد.* 

*أما قيمته فالحكم عليه غير دقيق . إذ أن الفارق في درجة زرقته يؤثر في قيمته. وكلما كان اللون نادرا كان السعر أعلى.*

*وعادة ما يستخرج الزمرد والزبرجد من نفس المنجم. إلى أن التركيبة الجيولوجية سببا في اختلاف لون الحجرين وقيمتهما , فالزبرجد يكون مائلا للزرقة بتأثير معدن الحديد.*

**

*أنواع الزبرجد:* 

*1-أخضر مغلوق اللون.*
*2-أخضر مفتوح اللون.*
*3-معتدل الخصرة حسن المائية. وهذا أجود أنواعه.*
*4-أنواع وألوان أخرى كالزبرجد الأصفر الموجود في جزيرة القديس يوحنا ( البحر الأحمر ).*

**

*فوائد الزبرجد:*

*قيل أنه يجلب حظ الزواج للفتيات – يسهل قضاء الحاجات – يفرح النفس – يطمئن القلب – تسهيل الولادة تعليقا – يورث العفاف وينشط العمل الذهني .*


*أماكن تواجده :*

*يقتصر وجود أنواعه الجيدة في جزيرة سان جون في البحر الأحمر ( مصر ) وهو المكان الوحيد في العالم الذي به بلورات كبيرة الحجم . وهناك مواطن أخرى مثل البرازيل و سيريلنكا و ماليزيا و استراليا و بورما والهند و أمريكا وجنوب افريقيا .* 

*يقال أنه حجر الحظ لمواليد شهر أغسطس . والله أعلم .*



*الـزفــيــر ( الياقوت الأزرق – Sapphires )*

يعتبر السفير أو الياقوت الأزرق من الأحجار الثمينة .. لكنه أقل سعرا من الياقوت الأحمر . ويعتبر الزفير النجمي أجود وأغلى أنواعه ثمنا .

**

*وهناك معايير أساسية يتم من خلالها تقييم الزفير :*

*1-اللون: يعتبر اللون من أهم الصفات الجمالية للحجر . ويعد السفير أو الزفير الأزرق من الألوان الفاخرة, وهو مصنف نوعين : زرقة السماء و زرقة البحر. وزرقة السماء أفضل لصفاء لونه. وهذا النوع أغلى وأندر أنواع السفير. ويليه السفير البرتقالي ثم بقية الألوان .*


*2-النقاوة: أي خلوه من الشوائب.*
*3-الوزن.*
*4-التقطيع والتشكيل.*

**

*يعتبر السفير من أغلى أنواع الياقوت . وفي حال تمتع الحجر بالمواصفات العالية ( لون ممتاز . قطع ممتاز , نقاء ) فإن سعر القيراط يكون بين متوسط ( 20.000 ) ريال الى (25.000 ) ريال سعودي . وهو سعر مرتفع جدا ..* 

*أما في حال ملاحظة انخفاض السعر .. فهو دليل على أنه مزيف.*
*أما خصائص السفير .. فهي كـ خصائص الزمرد والياقوت والزبرجد ( عائلة الألماس ) كما يسميها أخصيائيو الأحجار الكريمة .*


*أماكن تواجد السفير:* 

*يوجد في مناطق مختلفة . ويعثر عليه سوية مع الياقوت في بورما. بينما تعتبر أستراليا المنتج الأكبر للسفير ( 50% من الإنتاج العالمي ) بسبب مناجمها الغنية في كوينزلاند و نيوساوث.*
*بينما السفير الكشميري يحتل المرتبة الأولى من حيث الشكل الخلاب و البريق الساطع ولو ان انتاجه قليل جدا. ويشار إلى أن التاج الملكي البريطاني مرصع بالسفير السيريلانكي. ويتواجد أيضا في الهند والبرازيل وجنوب أفريقيا وتايلاند وغيرها .*

*ويقال أنه حجر الحظ لمواليد شهر سبتمبر والله اعلم.*
*الجزء الثاني* 

[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الـتـانـزانـيـت ( Tanzanite )* 



**


*من أجمل و أروع أنواع الأحجار الكريمة التي شاهدتها في حياتي . وهو حجر أزرق في الغالب وله لمعان يشبه إلى حد كبير لمعان الألماس .. إلى أن التانزنايت يمتاز عن غيره من الأحجار بلونه الأزرق ولمعته ( الوردية ) .*


*فعندما تقلب الحجر أمام الضوء ترى بريقا باللون الوردي يخرج من حجر أزرق فيعطيك منظرا لا يوصف من شدة جماله .*


**


*ينتمي التنزانيت إلى عائلة الزيوسايت ومعروفة بلونها الأرجواني الرائع الضارب إلى الزرقة* 
*في حين أن التنزانيت يكون على شكل حجر ذو لون بني ذهبي، فيتم معالجته ليصبح لونه* 
*أزرق بنفسجي قوي. بالقيام بممارسة شائعة في صناعة المجوهرات يمكن أن يتم تحويل* 
*التنزانيت ليصبح لونه بين الأرجواني الفاتح إلى الغامق المشبع الأرجواني الضارب إلى الزرقة.* 
*ينظر إلى التنزانيت المعالج على أنه حقيقي.*
*يوجد التنزانيت فقط في شرق أفريقيا بدولة تنزانيا التي نسب إليه إسم التانزانيت .*
*صلابتها 6 - 7 على مقياس موس للصلابة بالقياس إلى أنها أحجار رقيقة* 

*هو من الأحجار النادرة .. لذلك سعره مرتفع جدا .. ولا يباع إلا في أماكن المجوهرات أو الأماكن المتخصصة في بيع المجوهرات والأحجار الكريمة .*

*الأوبـال ( Opal )* 

**


*وهذا حجر الحظ لبرج العقرب . لذلك أنا من المتيمين بهذا الحجر لما له من ألوان مختلفة تعطي انعكاسات وبريق أخاذ لتعدد ألوان الضوء المنعكس منه .* 

*الأوبال عبارة عن هلام السيليكا متجمد وعادة يحتوي على ماء بنسبة 5% إلى 10% على خلاف معظم الأحجار. لذلك قد يتيبس و ينشرخ .* 


*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 800x706 .*
*وله تسميات عديدة أبرزها :*
*1-عين الشمس.*
*2-عين الهر.*
*3-عين النمر.*
*4-الكوارتز.*
*5-الحجر الناري.*
*وعين الهر له نوعان :*

*1-عين الهر الثمين : الذي يحوي بريقا بألوان متعددة طبقا لزاوية الرؤية.*
*2-عين الهر العادي: وهو معتم لا يحتوي على بريق ملون.* 


*أما أنواع الأوبال بشكل عام فهي كثيرة .. منها :*

*1-الأوبال الناري : ويعرف باسم عين الشمس . ويمتاز بقوة لونه البرتقالي. وله انعكاسات حمراء .* 

**

*2-الأوبال النفيس : ويطلق عليه اسم الأوبال الأبيض الأسترالي ويتميز بألوان قوس قزح . ويعطي تقزحات وتموجات في الألوان الطبيعية لا مثيل لها . وكلما كان ترتيب الكرات أكثر انتظاما كلما كانت حركة الألوان أكثر جمالا . ( مثل اللي عندي وانكسر )* 

**

*3-الأوبال المائي: يطلق عليه اسم : الأوبال المضيء بدون نار . أو كما هو مشهور بالـ أوبال المكسيكي . ولونه يشابه لون الماء العكر دون تموج لوني ببعض الانعكاسات الداخلية المضيئة جدا ( تشابه ألوان الطيف) . وأحيانا يكون عديم اللون وعندما يغطس في الماء يصبح شفافا ويحدث توهجات في إظهار ألوانه الجذابة .*

*4-أوبال وردة الشمس: ويعرف بـ ( أوبال الشمس ) ولونه أزرق أحمر .* 
*5-الأوبال الشجري : وهو أبيض شفاف مع تشجرات سوداء .*
*6-الأوبال الأسود: وهو أجمل وأغلى أنواع الأوبال لأنه في غاية الندرة .*


*مصادر الأوبال :* 
*تشمل مناطق الأوبال الرئيسية وهي :*

*1-أستراليا: وقد اكتشف فيها الأوبال سنة 1985م. وتعد مصدر أجمل أحجار الأوبال في العالم . وأستراليا تنتج حوالي 85% من انتاج الأوبال في العالم.*
*2-تشيكسلوفاكيا.*
*3-أمريكا.*
*4-المكسيك: ويستخرج منها الأوبال النبيل ذو النوعية الممتازة. ولكن بكميات قليلة.*
*5-البرازيل: واكتشف سنة 1982.*
*وهناك مناطق أخرى اكتشف فيها الأوبال كاليابان و تركيا والدنمارك ونيوزلندا.* 


*خصائص الأوبال :*

**

*يعتبر الأوبال من أكثر الأحجار الكريمة ( قابلية للكسر ) . حيث تقدر صلابته بين ( 5.5 – 6.5 ) و وزنه النوعي بين (2.1-2.3 ) ومعامل انكسار الضوء فيه مابين ( 1.43-1.49) .*
*ويقال أن للأوبال منافع شفائية في حالات كثيرة نذكر منها :*

*1-الربو القصبي ( الشعبي ).*
*2-تقوية حاسة البصر وحدتها .*
*3-حالات الخوف واليأس.*
*4-التوتر والاضطراب والضغوط النفسية.*
*5-الإكتئاب والحزن.*
*6-ضعف العظام.*
*7-ضعف التركيز.*
*8-ضعف الذاكرة.*
*9-ويعتبر بأنه مصدر بعث المحبة والإحترام و كسب الأصدقاء لحامله ويضفي عليه مزايا الأمانة و الصدق والإخلاص.*

*وهو رمز الأمل لمواليد شهر أكتوبر.* 
*تعمدت وضع التانزنايت والأوبال في رد واحد لأن هذين الحجرين يمتازان ببريقهما الأخاذ والصور الثابتة لا تبرز جمالهم .. لذلك جلبت لكم مقاطع فيديو لهذين الحجرين /*
*الجزء الثالث*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأحـجـار نصف الكريمة .

**

*وهي الأحجار ذات القيمة الإقتصادية القليلة .. أي أن أسعارها في متناول الجميع .. لكن بالنسبة لفضلها .. فهو يفوق فضل غيرها من الأحجار باهظة الثمن ومن ألطاف الله .. أن تكون هذه الحجارة متاحة للفقير والغني لما فيها من منفعة الدنيا والآخرة ..* 

*فلنتعرف على ( بعض ) هذه الأحجار وأهمها :* 

*الـعــقـيق (Agate)*
هذا الحجر له فوائد وفضائل وخصائص لا تعد ولا تحصى . خصوصا العقيق اليماني.

*العقيق تعبير لا يصف معدن معين ولكن يطلق على مجموعة من الأشكال المختلفة للسيليكا، وخصوصا الخلقدوني Chalcedony. هو حجر كريم من نوع المرو المسامي دقيق التعريق يوجد على هيئة مخطط من العقيق الأبيض. ويوجد بشكل رئيسي على هيئة طبقات في تجويفات الصخور الرسوبية. . ومعظم أنواع العقيق ذات ألوان قاتمة. وتتنوع خطوطها ابتداءً من الأبيض، مرورا بالرمادي، وانتهاء بالأسود. وقد تكون الخطوط حمراء باهتة، أو صفراء، أو زرقاء في بعض الحالات. وتنجم تلك الألوان عن وجود الشوائب مثل أكسيد الحديد، وأكسيد المنجنيز. وتختلف أنواع العقيق في أنماط خطوطها؛ فالعقيق اليماني نوع من العقيق يتميز بخطوطه المتوازية الواقعة على سطح مستو. أما خطوط العقيق العيني، فإنها تشكل دوائر تنتشر من المركز إلى الخارج؛ بينما العقيق الحزازي نوع رقيق شبيه بالحزاز.*

*ينتمي العقيق إلى أحجار السلكا ويعد من الفصيلة غير المتبلورة منها يتألف كيميائيا من ثاني أكسيد السلكون SIO2 ويشوبه أكسيد الحديد وأحيانا بعض النيكل كما قد تكتنفه فقاعات ماء أو غاز فيسمى علميا حينذاك أنهدروس ENHDROS وهو يتكون من ترسب محاليل مائية ويتواجد في الحمم البركانية فيملأ التجاويف التي أحدثها انبثاق الغازات أثناء أنجماد الصهارة كما يعثر عليه في الصخور الرسوبية وبين الحصى وهو ذو ألوان متباينة وبريق شمعي شفاف أو نصف شفاف أو معتم.*

*ينتسب العقيق إلى أنظمة التبلور السداسية ووزنه النوعي ما بين (2.60 - 2.65 ) ومعامل انكساره ما بين ( 1.544 – 1.553).*


*أنواعه*

**

*-العقيق الأحمر وأجوده ما اشتدت حمرته وأفضله يعرف باليماني[1] ويطلق على الأنواع الحمراء والبرتقالية اسم كارنيليان CARNELIAN أما الحمراء الذهبية والحمراء البنية فتدعى سارد SARD.* 

*-العقيق الأصفر ويوجد منه الأصفر الفاتح والأصفر الخالص والأخير يسمونه شرف الشمس.* 
**

*-العقيق الأبيض اللبني اللون.* 

*-العقيق الأزرق يعرف باسم الكالسيدوني الأزرق BLUE CHALCEDONY وهو ذو زرقه باهته عادة.* 

*-العقيق الأخضر وهو نادر ويعزى اللون الأخضر إلى آثار النيكل.* 

*-العقيق عديم اللون التي تشبه إلى حد بعيد أحجار البلور CRISTAL.*

*-العقيق متعدد الألوان وهو العقيق المتقزح IRIS CARNELIAN و العقيق المبرش BRICCIATED AGATE و العقيق المطحلب MOSS AGATE ذو البقع تشبه الطحالب أو الشعب و العقيق المريش PLUM AQATE فيه نقط لو قطعت لبدت كهيئة الريش أو الزهور.*


*مواطن العقيق*


والعقيق من الأحجار الكريمة يوجد في أستراليا في وادي العقيق بالغرب من نهر روبرتسون وفي أمريكيا في منطقة اوريجون ومونتانا وكاليفورنيا ويونغ وواشنطن والبحيرات العظمى وفي البرازيل في المناطق الجنوبية وفي أوروجواي في المنطقة الشمالية من البلاد وفي تشيكوسلوفاكيا وفي ألمانيا وفي اليمن وفي الهند وفي الصين.


*أولاً – المواطن القديمة:*

*1- اليمن : ليس أشهر بين العرب من العقيق اليماني (جزع) (بالإنجليزبة أونيكس) بين سائر أنواع العقيق وقال البيروني أن الحجر العقيق من العقيق اليماني (جزع) بجبل هودان . وفي جبل هران قرب مدينة ذمار معادن الحجارة النفيسة كالعقيق الأحمر والأصفر والأبيض والوردي وتحظى الأصناف اليمانية عموما بتفضيل معظم الجوهريين وكان الأقدمون يعدونها أجوده.* 

*2- الهند : نقل عن صاحب سر الأسرار أن الهند والسند من مواطن العقيق ولكنه أكد أن اليماني أجود من الهندي*

*3- الأردن لم نجد بين المصادر الحديثة من يذكر هذا الموضوع كأحد مواطن الحجر .* 

*4- الصين : زعموا أن أهلها كانوا يكرهون أن تحفر معادنه بيد أن الغجر هناك كانوا يتولون بعضه.* 


*ثانياً : الموطن الحديثة :*

*1- أستراليا ،*

*2 - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية* 

*3- البرازيل : يستورد معظم العقيق العالمي اليوم من البرازيل ويعتبر جنوب البلاد أهم مصادره العالمية.* 

*4- أورغواي .*

*5- سلوفاكيا : تشتهر بالصنف المرطب من العقيق .*

*6- ألمانيا .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*خصائص العقيق :*


*هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1536x1152 والحجم 543 كيلوبايت .[IMG]http://img5.imageshack****/img5/6254/qqqqqqqqqqqqqq1.jpg[/IMG]*

*روي عن الرسول (ص) أنه قال : تختموا بالعقيق فإنه لايصيب أحدكم غم مادام ذلك عليه , وعنه ايظا : تختموا بالعقيق فإنه ينفي الفقر , وقال أيضا : من تختم بالعقيق قضيت حوائجه , وقال أيضا : تختموا بالعقبق فإنه أول جبل أقر لله بالوحدانيه , وروي عن الإمام علي (ع) أنه قال : صلاة ركعتين بفص عقيق تعدل ألف ركعة بغيره .*

*وفيه عن سلمان الأغمش أنه قال: كنت مع جعفر بن محمد (ع) على باب أبي جعفر المنصور فخرج من عنده رجل مجلود بالسوط فقال لي : أنظر إلى فص خاتمه فقلت له يا بن رسول الله فصه غير عقيق , فقال يا سلمان أما أنه لو كان عقيقا لما جلد بالسوط , قلت يا بن رسول الله زدني , قال : يا سلمان هو أمان من قطع اليد , قلت يا بن رسول الله زدني , قال : هو أمان من إراقة الدم , قلت زدني , قال : إن الله يحب أن ترفع إليه في دعاء يد قيها فص عقيق , قال : العجب كل العجب من يد فيها فص عقيق كيف تخلوا من الدنانير والدراهم , قلت زدني , قال : إنه أمان من كل بلاء , قلت زدني , قال : إنه أمان من الفقر , قلت أحدث بها عن جدك الحسين بن علي عليه السلام ؟ قال : نعم .* 

*ومعروف عن العقيق أنه يزيد الذكاء – يعطي الفصاحه – الإنتصار على الأعداء - يملىء القلب بالشجاعة والفطنه - يجلب الصحة مع الوقايه – وفيه تيسير المور .*
*ولعل فضل العقيق اليماني تحديدا لما ورد عن الإمام الرضا عليه السلام عن آبائه عليهم السلام عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله قال : ( تختموا بالعقيق فإنه أول جبل أقر لله بالوحدانية , و لي بالنبوة , و لك يا علي بالوصية , و لشيعتك بالجنة** ) .*

*لذلك أصبح للعقيق اليماني خصائص كثيرة تميز بها عن غيره من الأحجار .* 

*بشكل عام . يستحب التختم بالعقيق ، فإنه مبارك ، خلق من نور وجه موسى بن عمران (ع) ، والتختم به للشيعي ينفي الفقر والنفاق ويوجب قضاء الحوائج والسلامة من جميع أنواع البلاء ، وهو أمان من السلطان الجائر واللص ، ومن كل ما يخاف الانسان ويحذر ، ولم يصبه مكروه ولم يقض له إلا بالتي هي أحسن ، ويوشك أن يقضى له بالحسنى ولم يصبه الغم ما دام عليه ، ولم يزل من الله تعالى عليه واقية ، وهو أمان من إراقة الدم ، ومن كل بلاء ومن الفقر ، ومن تختم به رجي أن تكون عاقبته إلى خير ، وختم الله له بالحسنى . وما رفعت كف إلى الله سبحانه أحب إليه من كف فيها عقيق ، وقد آلى الله عز وجل على نفسه أن لايعذب كف لابسيه بالنار إذا كان موالياً لعلي (ع) ،وأنه يحرس من كل سوء . وقد تعجب الصادق (ع) من يد فيها فص عقيق كيف تخلو عن الدنانير والدراهم ؟ . وورد أن من أقرع بخاتم من عقيق خرج حظه أتم وأوفر . ولعل كل ذلك لما ورد من أنه أول جبل أقر لله بالوحدانية ، ولمحمد (ص) بالنبوة ، ولعلي (ع) بالوصية ، ولشيعته بالجنة . ولافرق بين الأحمر منه والأصفر والأبيض ، فإنها ثلاثة جبال في الجنة ، فالأحمر مشرف على دار رسول الله (ص) ، والأصفر على دار الصديقة الكبرى (ع) ، والأبيض على دار أمير المؤمنين (ع) ، ويخرج من تحت كل جبل نهر ماءه أبرد من الثلج وأحلى من العسل وأصفى من اللبن ، لايشرب منها إلا آل محمد (ص) وشيعتهم ، وتخرج الأنهار الثلاثة من الكوثر وتجتمع في مكان واحد ، وهذه الجبال تسبح وتقدس وتمجد لله تعالى وتستغفر لمحبي آل محمد (ص) . ويتأكد استحبابه في السفر ، لأنه حرز فيه وأمان ، وفي الصلاة لأن ركعتين بفص عقيق تعدل ألف ركعة بغيره ، وروي إن الصلاة في خاتم عقيق منفرداً أفضل من الصلاة جماعة بغير عقيق بأربعين درجة ، وعند الخوف لأنه أمان منه ، وعند الدعاء لأن الله تعالى يحب أن ترفع إليه في الدعاء يد فيها فص عقيق .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أنواع أخرى للعقيق :

**

*هناك بعض الأحجار اطلق عليها التجار أو العلماء اسم ( العقيق ) وهي :*

*1-عقيق العين: وهو عقيق يشبه في تكوينه الحلقة وبداخله نقطة تشبه العين . ويسمى بالعقيق ( السليماني ) لكثرة الإعتقاد بأن هذا الحجر من أكثر الأحجار التي تسكن من قبل الجن .*

*2-عقيق طبقي : وهو عقيق به طبقات مشابهة لطبقات الجلد.*

*3-العقيق الشجري : وهو عقيق عديم اللون أو رمادي أو أبيض شفاف مع تشجيرات بأشكال مختلفة.*

*4-عقيق الحصن : وهو يبدو مثل مساحة قلعة من الطراز القديم.*

*5-العقيق الكروي : وهو عبارة عن طبقة دائرية وهي مجموعة من عقيق العين.*

*6-العقيقة المطحلب ( الموشوم ) : وهو عبارة عن عقيق أبيض عديم اللون شفاف مع أشكال وشمية .*

*7-عقيق أنبوبي : وهو مليئ بالقنوات العميقة.*

*8-العقيق المبرش: وهو عبارة عن عقيق مكسور وجزئيات ملتحمة ببعض عن طريق الكوارتز.*


*العقيق الإصطناعي .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

للأسف . فالكثير من أحجار العقيق التي نراها اصطناعية كحالها من بقية الأحجار الكريمة . فقد تم التوصل إلى المعادلة الكيميائية الطبيعية التي يتكون منها كل حجر كريم ومنها العقيق اليماني . حيث تمكن العالم الفرنسي ( أوغست فينوري ) عام 1902 من عرض أول أحجار عقيق اصطناعية مشابهة تماما من حيث التركيبة والخصائص للعقيق الطبيعي .
*وفي سنة 1950 دفع اكتشاف الليزر العلماء الى استعمال العقيق الاصطناعي ذي النقاوة البصرية الكبيرة. حيث يتم عن طريق الليزر صهر الألمنيوم والاكسيدات المعدنية المطلوب استعمالها للحصول على اللون المطلوب .* 

*تلوين العقيق ( الاصطناعي ) :* 

*عرف فن الصباغة لدى الألمان في مدينة ( إيدر- أوبرشن ) وهي مدينة غالبية أهلها يعملون في الأحجار الكريمة الطبيعية بكل أشكالها . وقد وصل أهل المدية الى حد إتقان هذه الأحجار. مما ساهم في إنعاش هذه المدينة وأدى إلى تطورها لتكون أكثر المراكز أهمية لتقطيع العقيق وتلوينه .* 
*أهم مراحل التلوين :*

*1- التلوين بالأحمر: تقليد العقيق الأحمر. و الصبغة المستخدمة ( أكسيد الحديديد) حيث يتم غمس العقيق في محلول من نترات الحديد , ثم تسخينه.*
*2- التلوين بالأصفر. والصبغة المستخدمة هي ( أكسيد الحديديك ) حيث يشبع الحديد بحامض الهيدوركلوريك ثم يسخن .*
*3- التلوين بالأسود ( تقليد العقيق اليماني ) : الصبغة المستخدمة لهذا الغرض أسود الكربون.*
*4- التلوين بالأخضر. والصبغة المستخدمة هي الحديد ثنائي التكافؤ والذي شبع بمحلول ملح الكروم .* 
*5- التلوين بالبني : ( تقليد العقيق اليماني ) : وذلك عن طريق معالجته بمحلول السكر ثم التسخين .*
*في النهاية . ليس كل عقيق هو عقيق أصلي .. ومن الإستحالة معرفة العقيق الأصلي من المزيف . للأسف .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفيروزدج – الفيروز
الفيروز نوع من أنواع الأحجار الكريمة، وهو أزرق اللون عادة وهو عبارة عن فوسفات متميه من الألمنيوم والنحاس، ويتضمن تركيبه على معدن الحديد في بعض الأحيان، يتكون عن طريق ترسب المحاليل. نحاسي، يتكون من أبخرة النحاس الصاعدة في معدنه وسبب هذا الرأي وجود كميات قليلة من فوسفات النحاس فيه والتي تمنحه اللون الأزرق ويضفي معدن الحديد في نركيبه اللون الأخضر. حجر سهل الخدش وخفيف الوزن ضعيف جدا تتخلله كسور محارية الشكل، معرض للإصابة بالشروخ (بسبب أن بعض خاماته شديدة المسامية) ويمكن المحافظة على شكل الحجر عبر طبعه على مادة الراتينج الصمغية أو على الشمع، ذو قيمة عالية مميزة من بين المجوهرات.

*من أسمائه : الفيروزج - الماكفات - البيروزة - حجر العين - التوركواز - حجر الكاليه - الشذر.*


*تاريخ الحجر*

**

*لقد عرف الفيروز في مصر، إذ استعمل فيها منذ عصر النيوليتي وخلال فترة البداري. كما اعتبر بعض المؤرخين أن المصريين القدماء قد اكتشفوا هذا الحجر منذ عصور ما قبل الأسرات، وعصر ما قبل التاريخ. إذ كان يوجد هذا الحجر النفيس في مناجم الفيروز في المغارة بشبه جزيرة سيناء.*

*ومن محتويات مقبرة توت عنخ آمون ما يؤكد ولع الفراعنة وملوك الأسرات من قدماء المصريين بالأحجار الكريمة ومن ضمنها حجر الفيروز :*

*خاتم من الذهب فصه مكون من الفيروز - عقاب ناشر جناحيه ومتوج بقرص الشمس من الذهب المرصع بالفيروز، اللازورد والعقيق.* 
*سوار قابل للإلتواء مؤلف من خرز وجعلان دقيقة الحجم من الذهب والفيروز واللازورد والعقيق، ومشبكه قطعة مسطحة بيضية من الذهب.* 
*واستعمل حجر الفيروز في ترصيع عدد من الخلاخيل التي عثر عليها في مقبرة الملكة حتب حرس من الأسرة الرابعة في الجيزة. كما وجد الفيروز بكثرة في الحلى التي اكتشفت في دهشور من عهد الأسرة الثانية عشر. وتشير الأبحاث التاريخية إلى أن المصريين القدماء هم أول من عرف الفيروز واستخدمه للزينة منذ ثلاثة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد.*

*خصائص الفيروز /*

**

*روي عن النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ) أنه قال : ما إفتقرت يد تختمت بالفبروز إلا وأتاه الرزق عاجلا من غير تأخير , وروي عن الإمام الرضا (ع) أنه قال : من كتب ربي لا تدرني فردا وأنت خير الوارثين على الفص فيروز ولبسه يرزق بمولود ذكر .*

*وهو يستخدم للوقاية من الأخطار والحوادث – يمنع الموت الشنيع – يقوي القلب – لبسه يولد النجاح والحب – والنظر إليه يجلوا البصر – وإذا هم بأمر قضيت حاجته – وهو بمثابة درع للأبطال والمحاربين – ويمن الحوادث بأذن الله .*

*وقد ورد أنه لا يفتقر كف فيها خاتم منه . وأنه نزهة الناظر من المؤمنين والمؤمنات ، وأنه يقوي البصر ، ويوسع الصدر ، ويزيد في قوة القلب ، ويوجب النصر . ففي علل الشرائع عن عبد الخير ، قال : كان لعلي بن أبي طالب (ع) أربعة خواتيم يتختم بها 1ياقوت لنبله 2وفيروزج لنصره 3والحديد الصيني لقوته 4 وعقيق لحرزه .* 

*أماكن تواجده حاليا:*
إيران ( وبها الفيروز الخراساني أجود أنواع الفيروز ) - مصر - الصين - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (كاليفورنيا ،نيفادا وأريزونا) - المكسيك - روسيا - أستراليا - إنجلترا - تايلاند - تركستان - تشيلي - سيريلانكا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الدر ( النجفي ) 
هو من الأحجار النفيسة و روي عن الرسول (ص) أنه قال : الناضر إليه كالناظر إلى رسول الله , وروي عن الإمام الصادق (ع) أنه قال : من تختم به وينظر إليه كتب الله له بكل نظرة زوره أجرها أجر الأنبياء والصديقين .

*هو حجر جميل في شكله و شفافيته ولمعانه . ويشبه الى حد ما ( حجر القمر ) .* 

*أماكن تواجده :*

*وهو يتحصل بسهولة في مدينة النجف الأشرف بالوادي خصوصا أيام المطر إذا صار بعده شمس. و يوجد في بعضها ما يشبه الشعر.* 

*خصائصه :*
وهو معروف عنه أن من تختم به يكون مقبول عند الناس – يشرح القلب – يمنع الأحلام المزعجه – يبعد الشيطان – يكون أحلامه صالحة – يبعد الخوف – يخفف خفقان القلب – يصفي الدم .
الأحجار الكريمة ( المقلدة ) : 

**


*للأسف . فإن الكثير ممانراه من ياقوت و زمرد و عقيق و در وغيرها هي مقلدة .* *حتى لو أقسم لك التاجر بأنها أصلية ففي النهاية من الإستحالة أن يعرف التاجر نفسه أن الحجر مقلد أم غير مقلد . حتى ولو كانت خبرته 50 سنة وأكثر في الأحجار الكريمة .*

*بعد اكتشاف التركيب الكيميائي لكل حجر و بعد اكتشاف الليزر ثم طريقة تلوين الأحجار . نختم قولنا بأنه يستحيل التمييز بين الأحجار الكريمة والإصطناعية بدون أجهزة متخصصة جدا , ولكن بصعوبة شديدة أيضا , وبدون هذه الأجهزة التي توجد في أكبر المختبرات يستحيل التمييز بين العقيق الإصطناعي من الطبيعي و كذلك مع بقية الأحجار الكريمة الأخرى .*

*فأفضل حل لضمان ( طبيعية ) الحجر . هو شرائها من صاغتها المباشرين وهنا عليك أن تكون في بلد يستخرج الحجر المطلوب من المنجم ويقوم بصقله في معامله أمامك . وهذا مايفعله بعض تجار العقيق ( في السفر لليمن ) أو تجار الياقوت و الزمرد ( بالسفر للهند ) وغيرها . والطريقة الأسهل و الأكثر تكلفة . هي شراء الحجر الكريم من أماكن المجوهرات الشهيرة والمعروفة . فهذه الأماكن لا تضحي بسمعتها لتبيع حجر ( اصطناعي ) في الوقت الذي يمكنها فيه بيع الحجر الأصلي بسعر مربح .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في النهاية .. هذا إهداء من ملوك الأحجار
*للأحجار الكريمة و البحث عن خصائصها و اقتنائها. وهناك الكثير مما لم يسعني ذكره هنا* 
*كما أن هناك مجموعة من الأحجار سيتم اضافتها كل فترة .. عذرا على الإطالة ..* 

*مع ملاحظة ان مصادر المعلومات كانت عن طريق الانترنت من بعض المواقع مثل* *1* *2**3** و* *4** .. وكذلك كتاب موسوعة الأحجار الكريمة والتي قمت بكتابة الكثير من المعلومات الموجودة فيه . وبعضها سمعته أو رأيته و عاينته ..* 

*وأحب التنويه .. أنه في حال قلنا أن الحجر الفلاني يساعد على الشفاء من كذا و كذا .. فبالطبع يساعد على الشفاء بإذن الله تعالى . أما الحجر فليس سوى وسيلة لا أكثر ولا أقل و الله سبحانه و تعالى هو المتصرف بكل شيء وليس الحجر .* 
*تقبلوا مني التحية ..*
*هذا الموضوع منقول من مركز البحرينى التجارى لتعميم الفائدة*

----------

